# First ride, wish me luck



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tomorrow will be the unavailing of my new bike, 2010 566 Ultegra build, a few changes from stock she weighs in at 17lbs. 9 ozs, still need to get new wheels though. This is my first Look bike so ask me tomorrow night if I'm a convert or not I've kept my mouth shut about it from my buds anticipating this final ride of the season we're doing tomorrow. Actually I spent more time on test rides than I've logged on the bike since I bought it so tomorrow will be the real test, doing a metric century with lots of hills. Weather in this part of Ohio isn't going to cooperate though, snow today with a high of thirty something, ride day tomorrow will be high twenties in the morning to low forties in the afternoon. Anyone know where the heater is located on the 566? I'm sure I paid for that option! 

Don


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*Good Luck!*

I too am building a 566, but it won't be ready for a few weeks. 

It should be warm enough tomorrow here in Ohio. Enjoy and report back. What ride are you doing, or is it just with friends?


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, another Ohio rider! Nice to meet you. We are doing the Red Flannel ride in Oberlin, that's about 45 minutes west of where I live in Medina county. I've never done this ride before but was told it's rolling hills the whole route with a couple of big climbs.

Where do you live in Ohio? What kind of build are you doing on your 566?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats Cooper! I hope you have a great and safe ride and that the Look treats you well. Make sure you report back with how it went. Post a pic if you got one.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

So here's my report.....The ride started out with the temps at 29 deg., damn cold, but warmed to 50 so ended up being a nice day. 

I have some pros and cons with the bike.

The bike rolls down the road very nice, great power transfer especially on the hills, I threw the chain off the little ring up front but that is my fault, just need to trim the dérailleur a little. I love the upright position, I have two spacers under the stem and may just leave it that way. We rode 64.5 miles today over some rough roads and the bike sure soaks up the chatter. I was even pleasantly surprised by those Fulcrum 5 wheels, I didn't think I'd like them but they rode pretty well, I even got use to the clicking from the rear hub.

My complaints would be the seat really sucks, I did have a different seat on but changed it back to the Arions (?) and thought I would give it a chance, but I just couldn't get comfortable on it even though I adjusted it several times. Also I thought the bike didn't handle cross winds very well, it was very windy but a couple times I was actually startled by how quickly I was blown off track.

My biggest problem was my knee started acting up, a problem that was chronic some years back but hasn't been an issue for the last four years. The last part of the ride I was just peddling with my left leg, I just couldn't push with my right, to much pain. So I'm hoping with some seat adjustments I can make sure that doesn't happen again, I think I started the day with the seat set to high and by the time I lowered it the knee was aggravated to the point of no return. 

Overall I still think she's a sweet bike, definitely out classes me.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*Ohio Look*

I am in Summit county, Twinsburg. Close to you. I ride with ABC Thursdays, maybe we have met?
My Look is 2010 Chorus, Easton EA90SL wheels, zipp bars and stem, KEO classics. All from Ebay, actually. The seat is a bargain bin San Marco, never tried it. This is the first time I have tried building a bike, and i think so far so good. It has been fun. This forum has been a big help. All I need now are the tires, and I can start final assembly and adjustments.

Glad the ride went well. Just some bugs to work out, right?


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Scuollo,

We may have never met but I bet we have passed each other at some point. Almost every ride I do takes me down into the valley, and if you ride with the ABC I think most of your rides start there. I've never rode with the club but do most of the local community rides they put on. You've probably ridden past my house, Bath road dead ends into my road at the west end. 

Looks like another nice weekend coming up here in Ohio, are you going to have your bike ready?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The negatives you brought up are all easily remedied, except for maybe the crosswind thing. I too had to ditch the saddle, I bought a Cobb V-Flow Plus and have been happy. Sounds like a good proper fit would solve your issues. Congrats on the bike, it's a Look-er.


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

No new bike for this weekend Cooper1960. All I need are tires to begin final assembly, but had to go to NY this week for family. No rush. I still have my old steel frame bike to ride.


----------

